# Accordion spinner



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Building a Accordion spinner.

Picture of the original.










ours.










video.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

How does it work? Why does it accordion?
Interesting.
jd


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

The spindle goes on the accordion so you can draw out away from yourself, same principle as the pendulum or the eclipse.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How do you figure these things out Pitchy? From the original picture I would have just gone, "Huh?"

Very cool!


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

ahhh... the light bulb goes on.
Where did you first find/see it? I looked on wikipedia but it said such a thing didn't exist. Perhaps it didn't exist there because no one has entered it there?
jd


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, just look at the picture and size it up and start building.
Look on google images for Accordion spinning wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> just look at the picture and size it up and start building.


HA! 

You're far more amazing than those words imply. 

Awesome job, Pitchy!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Another amazing machine! I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got er done, weird to say the least.




























video.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i never saw a spinning device like this before. 
pitchty by now you are pretty good with spinning to


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You need to have a spinning carnival with all these different wheels set up.
I would pay money to have a chance to try them all out.

Wouldn't that be so fun?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

He could start with some of WIHH's friends and guild members. Fiber people are all such freaks for this sort of stuff. It would be awesome!!!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, what i`ve found about this style wheel it was made in 1888 in Canada and called a Clipper accordon wheel.
It is looking like it would be very hard for us to haul all these wheel somewhere else, may have to have a get together here.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I shortened it by a foot or so and put some lindseed oil on it to bring out the grain.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a beautiful wood (and wheel!)


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, it kinda reminds me of the planet Jupiter, the red knot looks like the storm on it.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

So ya don`t think i`m crazy this is what i was talking about when i said the flywheel looks like Jupiter.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yes you are right pitchy, loks very much like juniper


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It's the Jupiter wheel


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

That is amazing. But I'm not understanding what the accordion part does. Does it wind the ply onto the bobbin? How does it get back? I want a VIDEO!!  Beautiful job!! The flywheel totally looks like Jupiter.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nellie look at the video Pitchy posted.


----------

